# Your Toy Day Hints you have colected



## AidenTheGamer (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm just curious what Toy Day hints your villagers have given you. I haven't played yet, so I gotta get to that


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 24, 2014)

From my personal note:



> *Francine:* furniture
> *Pekoe:* green, wallpaper
> *Clay:* wallpaper
> *Olivia:* doll
> ...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

I barely remember, but I did take screenshots of them.

I'll go back and check them out later.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Dec 24, 2014)

Mitzi pink umbrella
Molly yellow furniture
Joey Gray household appliance
Willow Gray carpet
Lionel green instrument
Ankha red lamp
Sterling colorful toy
Zucker biegie instrument
Tangy blue carpet
Didn't get hints from Walt since he has been sick these past few days =c


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

I made a blog post to keep of what my villagers want, but I might as well list them again. I have them pretty much memorized since my villagers like to talk about their gifts every other sentence.

*Fauna•*Pink/Doll
*Diana•*Pink/Carpet
*Rudy•*Yellow/Food
*Cole•*Beige/Musical Instrument
*Hans•*Colourful/Wallpaper
*Mira•*Grey/Furniture
*Bianca•*Aqua/Furniture
*Erik•*White/Furniture
*Whitney•*Purple/Outfit
*Tia•*Black/Umbrella


----------



## Ras (Dec 24, 2014)

Fauna - blue umbrella
Chief - brown electrical appliance
Skye - green musical instrument
Freya - purple doll
Erik - colorful wallpaper
Flora - pink clothes
Mallary - blue toy
Bam - furniture
Lolly - black lamp
Phoebe - green carpet

But, I probably won't play tomorrow so they won't mess up their houses.  LOL, hope they get a Toy Day even if I'm not there.


----------



## fashions (Dec 24, 2014)

> Rowan - pink doll (but he moved...)
> Boone - Lamp
> Colton - black furniture
> Bluebear - brown carpet
> ...



Celia and Boone didn't mention the other clue, despite me talking to them every day. x-x


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 24, 2014)

Got it down on notepad. 



> Bonbon: Doll, yellow
> Hamphrey: Clothing, red
> Apple: Green, yummy to eat
> Erik: Beige, furniture
> ...


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 24, 2014)

I actually put them in a note on my phone. Here it is, copy and paste style:

AC:NL: What my Villagers Want for Toy Day

Erik - furniture
Molly - white home appliance
Apple - white wallpaper
Graham - colorful wallpapet
Kid Cat - orange food
Mira - beige 
Stitches - green wallpaper
Diana - green food
Marina - blue carpet
Static - red food


----------



## Marlene (Dec 24, 2014)

I hope I haven't mixed their wishes up but there were quiet a few similarities especially the colours are often similar ;-;

Bianca - aqua; furniture
Chief - black; umbrella
Drago - red; lamp
Gala - green; doll
Lolly - aqua; wallpaper
Lopez - colourful; toy
Maple - red; furniture
Phoebe - gray; food 
Purrl - colourful; funiture
Ribbot - orange; food


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2014)

All I know is Kabuki wants a yellow instrument
Kidd wants some wallpaper colored black
Katt wants wallpaper
Rocco wants a red gift
Tom wants a green gift
Lolly wants some clothing 
Puck wants a umbrella


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Dec 24, 2014)

Pango: I don't think I ever got hers, but she's the only one, so..
Muffy: plant
Lionel: wallpaper
Marshal: white
Felicity: umbrella
Ankha: Food
Rosie: wallpaper
Beardo: white or umbrella
Caroline: aqua

Should be fun with all my dupes. I already have his pic though so I may just go for his sack.


----------



## Camillion (Dec 24, 2014)

I had all the ones possible by the end of the month. Granted, I forced them to tell me ALL their secrets but...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2014)

I only remember a few.

Eugene wants a yellow doll, Chrissy wants a toy, and Rowan wants a rug. I can't remember the others because I didn't write it down. Guessing is the only option here.


----------



## mdchan (Dec 24, 2014)

Lolly = something green
Punchy = toy
Colton = aqua clothes
Scoot = something red
Katt = plant
Skye = gray toy
Henry = clothes
Maple = something white
Grizzly = something red
Purrl = (NEVER TOLD ME!!  TT_TT )

Seriously, I badgered my villagers for days, and this was all I got out of them.  Purrl went MIA for the entire day yesterday (every time I loaded and reloaded the game, she was nowhere), and when she did mention Toy Day, only said she hoped it would snow.  And of course, both Grizzly and Scoot want something red.  Ungh.


----------



## Riagan (Dec 24, 2014)

Ive had two villagers ask me for colorful items, whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Marshal- electric appliance, gray
Fang- green, food
Cherry- red, plant
Whitney- black, outfit
Muffy- pink, food
Erik- toy, gray
Goldie- aqua, wallpaper
Kyle- electric appliance, blue

That's all I know about. I'm missing Kid Cat and Flurry's wishes.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 24, 2014)

T-Bone: Pink clothes
Rosie: Yellow toy
Mallary: White lamp
Leonardo: White electronics
Amelia: Pink Lamp
Egbert: Brown Toy
Phil: Green plant 
Fuchsia: Green toy
Phoebe: Gray clothes


----------



## Ettienne (Dec 24, 2014)

*Agnes:* Green lamp - Green Lamp
*Bianca:* Colorful food - Candy Jar
*Bones:* White toy - Bowling Pins
*Deli:* Gray appliance - TV with VCR
*Dora:* Green plants - Tall Cactus
*Lionel:* Gray clothes - Gray Tank
*Pierce:* Orange doll - Baby Bear
*Rolf:* Pink furniture - Lovely Table
*Vic:* Black umbrella - Bat Umbrella
*Whitney:* Pink doll - Wobbelina


----------



## 727 (Dec 24, 2014)

HAMLET:WALLPAPER=AQUA/ ANCHOVY:HOUSEHOLD APPLIANCE=WHITE/ SHEP: COLORFUL UMBRELLA/ O'HARE:WALLPAPER=PINK/ DEENA:RED=FOOD/ KABUKI:WHITE=CLOTHING/ LIONEL:LAMP=RED/ FUCHSIA:UMBRELLA=GREEN/ VLADIMIR:BROWN=CLOTHING/RASHER:YELLOW TOY. SO  MY FIRST TOY DAY FOR ME WAS A SUCCESS GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE AND HAPPY TOY DAY PLUS MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO.


----------



## mdchan (Dec 24, 2014)

So, delivery time...I'm glad I saved before giving out each present, because Lolly either wasn't honest or is colorblind (she wound up getting a metal guitar, which is red.  She told me she wanted something green >.> ).


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 24, 2014)

Sparro wants something that is pink, and a doll. I don't have any others memorized.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 24, 2014)

Pietro yellow doll
Chevre yellow carpet
Muffy white wallpaper
Punchy red shirt
Sprinkle gray toy
Chief yellow instrument
Willow pink lamp
Marina green food (to give to those who can't have any. What a sweetie)
Beau yellow furniture
Molly black furniture


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Dec 24, 2014)

*Eugene:* brown instrument - folk guitar
*Mira:* pink clothes - heart tee
*Cyrano:* green lamp - green lamp (lol)
*Diana:* white toy - bowling pins (I hope she gets rid of this pretty quickly, bowling pins don't fit her house at all)
*Mott: *aqua clothes - cloudy tee (which he did not change into -_-, should have saved before giving the present)
*Peggy:* yellow doll - lucky gold cat
*Daisy:* blue wallpaper - blue wall
*Punchy:* green doll - hula doll
*Lobo:* green umbrella - leaf umbrella
*Goose:* yellow rug - ceramic tile

I'm interested to find out how long they keep their gifts, lol.


----------



## Piyo (Dec 24, 2014)

So I didn't get the full set of hints from my villagers, but enough to differentiate between the oh-so-many carpets my villagers wanted (geez).

*Fang:* Lamp -- _Modern Wood Lamp_
*Marshal:* Black Electrical Appliance -- _Wide-screen TV_
*Blanche:* Grey Appliance -- _TV with VCR_
*Olivia:* White Carpet -- _Birch Flooring_
*Lily:* Blue Clothing -- _Blue Diamond Tee_
*Deirdre:* Black Umbrella -- _Bat Umbrella_
*Rosie:* Green Carpet -- _Green Rug_
*Drift:* Doll -- _Fancy Doll_
*Chester:* Colourful Carpet -- _Kiddie Carpet_
*Stitches:* Beige Musical Instrument -- _Timpano Drum_


----------



## Psicat (Dec 24, 2014)

Beau: Gray Furniture: Tall Lantern
Diana: Brown Appliance: Retro TV 
Fang: Orange Food: Orange
Freya: Beige: Pine Chair
Shep: Black Wallpaper: Sleek Wall
Cookie: Orange Appliance: Deluxe Washer
Sly: White Clothes: Snow Shirt
Gayle: Orange Furniture: Grapefruit Table
Hugh: Brown Toy: Foosball Table
Agnes: Yellow Instrument: Drum Set


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 24, 2014)

*Diana*: white umbrella - Lacy Umbrella
*Deirdre*: white plant - Moth Orchid
*Yuka*: white appliance - Refrigerator (???)
*Fuchsia*: green lamp - Green Lamp
*Bruce*: pink umbrella - Candy Umbrella (???????)
*Marshal*: aqua doll - Fancy Doll
*Lopez*: red plant - Poinsetta
*Erik*: pink lamp - Lovely Lamp (?)
*Zell*: white carpet - Birch Flooring

Not really sure what some of them wanted those items for... especially Bruce, my cranky with an industrial-themed house... why did he want a pink candy umbrella? Who knows!


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 24, 2014)

ava - plants
freckles - pink doll
mira - black lamp
roald - orange food
velma - colorful wallpaper
julian - purple clothes
beau - gray furniture
bruce - carpet
ankha - organge doll
Roscoe - green


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm all finished! Here's what I ended-up giving to my villagers:

*Paula *- gelato umbrella (requested colorful gift)
*Peewee *- baby bear (requested orange gift)
*Wendy *- pear (requested green food for gift)
*Bettina *- heart tee (requested clothing for gift)
*Pecan *- weight bench (ha!) (requested black gift)
*Bella *- deluxe washer (requested orange gift)
*Genji *- juicy-apple clock (requested furniture for gift)
*Cole* - tv with vcr (requested household appliance for gift)
*Julian *- upright piano (requested black gift)
*Skye *- blue cabinet (requested blue furniture for gift).

I did have to try 3 times as I messed-up on Bella and Cole's gifts. However, the third time I received the "perfect" response from each villager  I received the wreath and I am hoping to receive Jingle's pic in the mail tomorrow ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good luck to everyone!


----------

